# Flies!!!



## Heggie_luna (Jan 1, 2017)

I have had Luna for over two years now and have not experienced this before! Nothing has changed in luna’s Behaviour, she is still a happy active heggie however I have noticed a huge amount of flies appearing. 

After seeing a mass amount of flies, I cleaned Luna’s cage again and bathed her. (I always clean her cage regularly anyway) I also moved the place of her cage to see if it was her and the flies moved to where the cage has now been placed again! There is no dirt in the cage, Luna’s is clean and I can’t seem to understand why there are so many flies? 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Is it just the cage they are interest in or is it Luna they are intesrtesed in.

So when you have Luna out for bonding or out anywhere else do they follow her or do they follow Luna.

If they follow Luna then take her to the vet. If its the cage then theres something in the cage. 

Did you change her litter and clean the tray and the wheel at the same time you did the cage ?? If the used litter is still there that could be why the flies are still hanging about. If you did change and clean it then I’ve got no idea


----------



## Heggie_luna (Jan 1, 2017)

They don’t follow her when she is out playing. 

I changed the bedding, the wheel, the cage and wiped the whole thing down completely!! 

I’m going to try put Luna is a different cage tonight and see if they stay by the old one or go to the new one so I can establish if it’s her or the cage

Still freaking out


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

What kind of flies are they, fruit flies or general flies? Are they attracted to her food? Do you change out her food daily? Do you spot clean the cage daily?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Changing the litter and cleanin the tray and spot cleaning litter every day might help a as well. If you havent/dont already do this

If they arent going with her when shes out playing then I doubt it her.

Could also be something around the cage thats not actually in the cage


----------



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

The flies are most likely attracted to the smell of the urine & poop.


Keeping ones own house clean reduces all types of bugs/pests in ones home.


Regardless, if you do or do not own a hedgehog, the amount of flies in your home will most likely remain the same. Theyre just attracted to your hedgies cage due to the smell.


----------



## ClaireP (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey there, Heggie_Luna! Too bad that you didn't answer about what kind of flies were those. Though I think that regular house cleaning and cage cleaning will help, I would recommend checking this article which helped me in the same situation I had with my hamster.


----------

